# ¡México, patria mia!



## funnydeal

As some of you know, el_novato "invited" me to translate into English, a beautiful poem intitled ¡México, patria mia!.  I have had trouble with some words, but the most was "Patria" (motherland, homeland, native land, country).

I am copying the links of that topics and my translation.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1824&page=2

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2818&page=2

All comments and corrections are welcome. Thanks in advance.


*MÉXICO, MY MOTHERLAND!*

México, my motherland,
let me cry the love that I feel for you 
in all directions … !

México, my motherland,
your mountains adorn you supremely
monuments to your heroes,
whom rest in your core!

México, my motherland,
your blue space covers you with virtue,
and in your green fields
reborn new heroes!

México, my motherland,
eagle, snake and thorn,
so many things hurt you
and you walk thus!

México, my motherland,
never lose the joy!
that I should die,
but you will continue straightened up!

México, my motherland,
my poetry is humble,
receive it as a present
of this son (child) who carries you on his forehead!

México, my motherland!
Land and light of my life!
Moreno soil!
God blesses you from heaven!


*¡MÉXICO, PATRIA MÍA! * 

México, patria mía, 
¡permite que grite a los cuatro vientos 
el amor que por tí yo siento...! 

México, patria mía, 
soberana adornada de montañas 
¡monumentos a tus héroes, 
que descansan en tu entraña! 

México, patria mía, 
tu espacio azul, te baña de virtud 
¡y en tus campos verdes 
renacen nuevos héroes! 

México, patria mía, 
águila, serpiente y espina, 
¡tantas cosas te lastiman 
y así caminas! 

México, patria mía, 
¡nunca pierdas la alegría! 
que yo he de morir 
¡pero tú seguirás erguida! 

México, patria mía, 
es humilde mi poesía, 
recíbela como un presente 
¡de éste hijo, que te lleva en la frente! 

¡México, patria mía! 
¡tierra y luz de mi vida! 
¡suelo moreno! 
¡Que Dios te bendiga desde el cielo!


----------



## aurayfrance

funnydeal said:
			
		

> México, my motherland,
> let me cry the love that I feel for you
> in all directions … !



Congratulations for your poem!

I would be interested in knowing what a native English speaker think about the use of "cry" here. Isn't it ambiguous? In Spanish, "cry" can mean either "gritar" or "llorar", it's very different...


----------



## funnydeal

aurayfrance said:
			
		

> Congratulations for your poem!
> 
> I would be interested in knowing what a native English speaker think about the use of "cry" here. Isn't it ambiguous? In Spanish, "cry" can mean either "gritar" or "llorar", it's very different...




I want to point out that I didn't write the poem, but a friend posted for translation.

Yes, you are right "cry" has those meaning  "llorar" and "gritar".


----------



## aurayfrance

funnydeal said:
			
		

> I want topoint out that I didn't write the poem, but a friend posted for translation.
> 
> Yes, you are right "cry" has those meaning  "llorar" and "gritar".



I tell you that because we have the same problem in French. The translation of "gritar" es "crier", so the French tend to use "cry" to express the idea. I wonder if it isn't a false friend, even if "to cry" can be translated by either "pleurer" (llorar) o "crier" (gritar).

Saludos!


----------



## cuchuflete

Es lo mismo en inglés. Cry= llorar o gritar.


----------



## aurayfrance

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Es lo mismo en inglés. Cry= llorar o gritar.



La pregunta es de saber lo que comprende alguien de lengua inglesa cuando lee esto:

"let me cry the love that I feel for you"

¿"gritar" o "llorar"?


----------



## cuchuflete

Cry out- speak with great emotion


----------



## el_novato

Déjame *gritar* el amor que por ti siento.

In this sentence, "llorar" is not the proper word for the meaning.



			
				aurayfrance said:
			
		

> La pregunta es de saber lo que comprende alguien de lengua inglesa cuando lee esto:
> 
> "let me cry the love that I feel for you"
> 
> ¿"gritar" o "llorar"?


----------



## el_novato

funnydeal said:
			
		

> As some of you know, el_novato "invited" me to translate into English, a beautiful poem intitled ¡México, patria mia!.



Hello paisana.  Good translation. Very good !!.

"invited" why in "inverted commas"?.  Then, you have an invitarion more.

¿Qué tienes allí?.

Un gusanito.

¿Con qué lo mantienes?.

Con pan y quesito.

¿En qué le das agua?.

En un botecito

¿Lo matamos?.

Ay no, pobrecito !!!.


----------



## Alberto Franco

Very nice job on the translation, Funnydeal!

Just one small grammatical error in the second verse:
monuments to your heroes,
whom rest in your core!

That should be "who rest in your core" not "whom".


----------



## funnydeal

Alberto Franco said:
			
		

> Very nice job on the translation, Funnydeal!
> 
> Just one small grammatical error in the second verse:
> monuments to your heroes,
> whom rest in your core!
> 
> That should be "who rest in your core" not "whom".




Muchas gracias Alberto,   

Estuve dudando en usar "whom" y me decidí porque es plural, aunque "me" sonaba mejor "who".


----------



## funnydeal

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hello paisana.  Good translation. Very good !!.
> "invited" why in "inverted commas"?.  Then, you have an invitarion more.
> 
> ¿Qué tienes allí?.
> Un gusanito.
> ¿Con qué lo mantienes?.
> Con pan y quesito.
> ¿En qué le das agua?.
> En un botecito
> ¿Lo matamos?.
> Ay no, pobrecito !!!.




Hmmmm ... Stop doing this, el_novato!


----------



## Vicki

funnydeal, I took a crack at it (_es humilde mi traducción, 
recíbela como un presente..."_:

México, my country,
let me cry out to the four corners of the earth
the love I feel for you…!

México, my country,
your sovereignty adorned with mountains,
monuments to your heroes
who rest in your heart!

México, my country,
your blue skies cover you in virtue,
and in your green fields
new heroes are born!

México, my country,
eagle, snake and thorn,
so many things wound you
and you still walk on!

México, my country,
never lose your joy!
So be it that I shall die,
but you will continue standing tall!

México, my country,
my poetry is humble,
accept it as a gift
from this child who always thinks of you!

México, my country!
Land and light of my life!
Dark, rich soil!
May God bless you from heaven!​
In addition to a few other things—I agree with cucuflete that "cry out" works better here—"motherland" has some unfortunate connotations in English, I feel, so perhaps a straightforward "my country" suffices.

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## funnydeal

Vicki said:
			
		

> funnydeal, I took a crack at it (_es humilde mi traducción,
> recíbela como un presente..."_:
> 
> In addition to a few other things—I agree with cucuflete that "cry out" works better here—"motherland" has some unfortunate connotations in English, I feel, so perhaps a straightforward "my country" suffices.
> 
> Espero que sea de ayuda.
> 
> Saludos.
> Vicki




Thank you very much Vicki

I like your translation. 

I enjoyed trying to translate that poem, because I do love my country very much.

I would like to know about the connotations in English regarding the word "motherland".


----------



## jacinta

Vicki said:
			
		

> —"motherland" has some unfortunate connotations in English, I feel, so perhaps a straightforward "my country" suffices.



Vicki_

Would you please explain this to poor me who doesn't know right from left anymore??  At least that's the way I feel sometimes.  What unfortunate connotations are they?  Are they so unfortunate that you can't post them here?  This is something I don't know and I *should* so that I don't misspeak myself someday.

Saludos


----------



## Vicki

jacinta said:
			
		

> What unfortunate connotations are they?  Are they so unfortunate that you can't post them here?  This is something I don't know and I *should* so that I don't misspeak myself someday.


That's why I said "I feel", because this is all connotation, of course, and different people bring different experiences to it.

When I hear "motherland" or "fatherland", I think of what (in English translations) Hitler called Germany, how the North Korean government describes the country, etc. It feels pompous and totalitarian and a little creepy. This is exactly why just the name "Department of Homeland Security" has been controversial (not to mention its policies). 

Of course, I mean no offense to anyone who may feel "motherland" is the right way to describe his or her country. "Patria" or "matria" obviously don't churn up such thoughts in the original language and cultural context. My comment was simply about the appropriate English translation.

By the way, one precedent comes to mind for translating "patria" as "country". There's a famous poem by the Guatemalan Otto René Castillo, "Vámonos patria a caminar", which is usually translated as "Let's go, country..." or "Let's go, my country..." 

Hope this helps.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## funnydeal

Thanks for making it clear Vicki.


----------



## Olivia

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hello paisana.  Good translation. Very good !!.
> 
> "invited" why in "inverted commas"?.  Then, you have an invitarion more.
> 
> ¿Qué tienes allí?.
> 
> Un gusanito.
> 
> ¿Con qué lo mantienes?.
> 
> Con pan y quesito.
> 
> ¿En qué le das agua?.
> 
> En un botecito
> 
> ¿Lo matamos?.
> 
> Ay no, pobrecito !!!.



A mí me gusta este....:

El gusanito 2004

¿Qué tienes allí?
Un arma biológica
¿Con qué le das agua?
¿Qué indica la lógica?
¿Con qué la alimentas?
Con lácteos y harina
¿La mataremos?
¿La ONU, qué opina?


----------



## aledu

Felicitaciones a Funnydeal y a Vicky.  

Creo que lograron muy buenas traducciones y gracias a Vicky por aclarar el punto de la palabra ¨Motherland¨ ;  creo que sí se puede malinterpretar el verdadero sentido del poema.  

Sólo una cosa, funnydeal, creo que no se ha hecho justicia con el autor del poema en español al ocultar su nombre o no revelarlo.  Espero que se revele, por ti, o por el novato.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## funnydeal

aledu said:
			
		

> Felicitaciones a Funnydeal y a Vicky.
> 
> Creo que lograron muy buenas traducciones y gracias a Vicky por aclarar el punto de la palabra ¨Motherland¨ ;  creo que sí se puede malinterpretar el verdadero sentido del poema.
> 
> Sólo una cosa, funnydeal, creo que no se ha hecho justicia con el autor del poema en español al ocultar su nombre o no revelarlo.  Espero que se revele, por ti, o por el novato.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu



Graicas aledu

Tienes razón, no le hemos hecho justicia al autor, desgraciadamente desconozco quién lo escribió, pero el_novato debe de saberlo. Espero nos los diga pronto.


----------



## el_novato

Ah jijos, éste está bien avanzado.



			
				Olivia said:
			
		

> A mí me gusta este....:
> 
> El gusanito 2004
> 
> ¿Qué tienes allí?
> Un arma biológica
> ¿Con qué le das agua?
> ¿Qué indica la lógica?
> ¿Con qué la alimentas?
> Con lácteos y harina
> ¿La mataremos?
> ¿La ONU, qué opina?






			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tienes allí?.
> Un gusanito.
> ¿Con qué lo mantienes?.
> Con pan y quesito.
> ¿En qué le das agua?.
> En un botecito
> ¿Lo matamos?.
> Ay no, pobrecito !!!.


----------



## Timmy C

el_novato said:
			
		

> Un gusanito.
> 
> ¿Con qué lo mantienes?.
> Con pan y quesito.
> ¿En qué le das agua?.
> En un botecito
> ¿Lo matamos?.
> Ay no, pobrecito !!!.






			
				Olivia said:
			
		

> El gusanito 2004
> 
> ¿Qué tienes allí?
> Un arma biológica
> ¿Con qué le das agua?
> ¿Qué indica la lógica?
> ¿Con qué la alimentas?
> Con lácteos y harina
> ¿La mataremos?
> ¿La ONU, qué opina?



Hey guys, I don't really get what you're doing here. I mean I can read the little ditties you're writing. But I get the feeling there's a reference here that I'm missing. Help me out.


----------



## el_novato

Reference?



			
				Timmy C said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I don't really get what you're doing here. I mean I can read the little ditties you're writing. But I get the feeling there's a reference here that I'm missing. Help me out.


----------



## Timmy C

Like these little rhymes are a parody of or are making reference to another little rhyme ( or rhymes) which spanish speakers would be expected to know.....


----------



## el_novato

Olivia made a parody of "el gusanito".----  Or maybe  she updated it ???

Gusanito: I learned this rhyme in elementary school.


----------



## Timmy C

Thanks Novato, that's the reference which I didn't get.


----------



## el_novato

Una disculpa Mr. aledu, por no poner el nombre del autor (me crees si te digo que soy Yo?. Mentira), mi intención era dar a conocer el poema y vieran nuestros sentmientos, y no cometer una injusticia.     Y una GRAN disculpa, solo tengo el poema,  dame tiempo para si es posible, tratar de comunicarme con el autor, o al menos tener toda la información disponible.

Gracias a todos  por la aceptación de este poema, y la ayuda en su traducción, y en especial a ti paisana.




			
				aledu said:
			
		

> ...
> Sólo una cosa, funnydeal, creo que no se ha hecho justicia con el autor del poema en español al ocultar su nombre o no revelarlo.  Espero que se revele, por ti, o por el novato.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu


----------



## funnydeal

el_novato said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos  por la aceptación de este poema, y la ayuda en su traducción, y en especial a ti paisana.




Gracias a ti el_novato, por compartir tan bello poema.  

Como lo dije antes, disfrute haciendo la traducción, por que se trataba de un poema acerca de mi adorado país.


----------



## el_novato

..................................................



			
				funnydeal said:
			
		

> Gracias a ti el_novato, por compartir tan bello poema.
> 
> Como lo dije antes, disfrute haciendo la traducción, por que se trataba de un poema acerca de mi *NUESTRO  * adorado país.


----------



## aledu

el_novato said:
			
		

> Una disculpa Mr. aledu, por no poner el nombre del autor (me crees si te digo que soy Yo?. Mentira), mi intención era dar a conocer el poema y vieran nuestros sentmientos, y no cometer una injusticia.     Y una GRAN disculpa, solo tengo el poema,  dame tiempo para si es posible, tratar de comunicarme con el autor, o al menos tener toda la información disponible.
> 
> Gracias a todos  por la aceptación de este poema, y la ayuda en su traducción, y en especial a ti paisana.



Se me hace que sí lo escribiste tú o alguien cercano a ti.  Lo he buscado y me extraña no encontrarlo en ningún sitio.  Es un buen poema y cualquiera supondría que estaría publicado en algún sitio.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## el_novato

Mr. aledu:

El poema TIENE AUTOR, admiro el sentido poético del autor, y también que compartimos el mismo amor por nuestro país. No soy yo.  EL NOVATO *NO* ES EL AUTOR DEL POEMA (gracias aledu por el cumplido).  No tengo los datos completos del autor, solo un nombre?. Y en verdad que lo he buscado "por tierra y por mar", pero no lo he podido localizar.  

Gracias por ayudarlo a buscar.  También espero tener pronto el nombre y si es posible los datos del autor, y publicarlo a nivel mundial (este foro es de nivel mundial).

Gracias a todos por compartir su tiempo con funnydeal en la traducción del mismo.  Este poema es parte del amor que tenemos los Mexicanos. (y Mexicanas, como dice Don Vicente).

Saludos.



			
				aledu said:
			
		

> Se me hace que sí lo escribiste tú o alguien cercano a ti.  Lo he buscado y me extraña no encontrarlo en ningún sitio.  Es un buen poema y cualquiera supondría que estaría publicado en algún sitio.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu


----------



## funnydeal

Originalmente publicado por funnydeal
Gracias a ti el_novato, por compartir tan bello poema. 

Como lo dije antes, disfrute haciendo la traducción, por que se trataba de un poema acerca de mi *NUESTRO * adorado país.


----------

